# HotWheels color shifters--Plastic bodies!



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

You guys seen these yet? They have plastic bodies so converting them into slots is a snap. There are several nice looking styles that have potential...

I picked up this '77 Dodge custom van and it'll fit a tyco lwb with some work. AND its a lot nicer looking body than the original tycos, IMHO. The colorchange paint jobs arent the best finish so I got it soaking in the denatured alcohol, hoping that works.

http://cgi.ebay.com/HOTWHEELS-COLOR...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


I saw this rescue/medic truck and I almost got it too. I think it'd make a nice US-1 body, repainted and with some good rescue decals.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hot-Wheels-Colo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I have been doing the same thing with their x-racers. The easiest one is the Scion. Used a narrow Tyco X2 and some 3M exterior double sided tape. 

What is the color change temp?


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't know that they state a temperature, I think it only takes about a 5-10F temp difference. I think you can get the color to change with the friction heat generated by rubbing it with your fingers.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I soaked my shaggin wagon in the Denatured A, and the color change paint comes right off, plastic is unaffected. This thing is gonna be cool once I put a nice paint job on it.

I had one of those scions but never did build it up...


----------

